# Formen...



## Sovok (17. Mai 2001)

wenn ich n gerades kabel gebastelt hab... wie krümm ich das dann eigentlich ohne die größe/länge zu verändern...
wenn ichs vorher krümme kann ich ja nimmer die einkerbungen einbaun...


----------



## BoG|DeMaster (17. Mai 2001)

hm,ich glaub es gibt die option "frei transformieren" zumindest bei Photoshop6 ,damit könntest du es mal probieren


----------



## Sovok (17. Mai 2001)

da ändert sich aber auch die größe und länge des kabels... genau das will ich nich


----------



## dPo2000 (23. Mai 2001)

"transform" => "skew" denke ich


(keine Ahnung wie es auf dt. heißt - sorry)


----------



## Sovok (23. Mai 2001)

weiß einer wie die option auf deutsch heißt?


----------



## -H- (23. Mai 2001)

in deutsch heißt die funktion "frei verzerren". aber das dürfte dich auch nicht richtig begeistern.

Der meiner Meinung nach beste Weg wäre für solche Dinge Illustrator oder Freehand >8 zu verwenden. Wenn Du eins von den Teilen hast kann ich Dir auch sagen wie man das dort dann macht.

H


----------



## -H- (25. Mai 2001)

Da unsere Kunden schon am Strand zu liegen scheinen, kann ich jetzt schon mal ein bißchen was machen:

(Eine Möglichkeit das Kabel gerade zu erstellen und nachträglich beliebige Krummungen zu machen ist sehr aufwendig)

Entscheidend ist in deinem Fall ja eigentlich nur die richtige Drehung der Einkerbungen.
Dazu könnte Dir folgendes weiterhelfen:

Du erstellst das Teil erstmal ohne Einkerbungen (ich hoffe Du kommst mit den Pfadwerkzeugen zurecht) mit der gewünschten Biegung.

Dann kommt Freehand zum Zuge. Du erstellst zwei einfache und gleich große Linien die auf der gleichen höhe stehen. Dann wählst Du beide linien aus und erstellst eine sogenannte Mischung (Xtras/ Erstellen/ Mischung).






Dann ziehst Du einen Pfad der der Krümmung deines Rohres nachempfunden ist. Dazu kannst Du ja das Rohr in Freehand plazieren und in einem darüber liegendem Layer den Pfad ziehen.





Dann wählst Du die Mischung und den Pfad aus und verbindest die beiden (Ändern/ Zusammenfassen/ Mischung mit Pfad verbinden).





Du kannst immer noch Einstellen wieviele (bei Stufen) Einkerbungen es geben soll und wie dick sie sein sollen (in der Kontur-palette).
Jetzt kannst Du dieses Konstrukt per Copy and Paste in Photoshop reinholen und beispielsweise über die "Ebeneneffekte" Dreidimensionalität erzeugen und durch etwas experimentieren mit den "Ebenenmodis" harmonisch in das Rohr einfügen. 

Ich hoffe das hilft Dir weiter. Sollten da noch irgendwelche Unklarheiten bestehen, schrei einfach und dann versuche ich es nochmal etwas ausführlicher.

gruß
H


----------



## dPo2000 (27. Mai 2001)

gibts auch nur ne PS Lösung ?


----------

